# Chroma Blast



## greg (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi !

We do chroma blast in cotton shirt ,everytime we press the image look perfect the problem is arond is coming yellow . 

my setting 400 d 40 seconde 

if hi play with the temperature low temp is help 370 d 50 sec (is less yellow) the problem the image is less good .have white spot in the image 

Somebody have a solution


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Eric,

The instructions I was told was to use 375 degrees F, 45 seconds with extra heavy pressure. To get the extra heavy press, a swing away press was recommended. The yellowing might be scorching the shirt or the adhesive on the paper. Try droping the temperature down, increasing the time and load up on the pressure. The white spot in the middle might be a cold spot on the heating element of your press or the platten might not be perfectly flat. (These are just guesses since I have not seen your press).

Here is the instructions that I found on the ChromaBlast website - http://www.chromablast.com/downloads/ChromaBlast_Transfer_Instructions.pdf. According to this, your time of 40 seconds might be too long. Drop it down to 25 seconds and see if that works. Remember to do your wash tests. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## greg (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you Mark!

we did the test at 400 25 sec and the result is perfect after the wash.


Now we are in bussines .​


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem Greg. Just passing along the info that was given to me. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Cotton scorches at 400F so the less time you can spend there the better. You can remove the yellow with hydrogen peroxide. Just put it in a spray bottle with some water and spray it on the shirt and the yellow should go away.


----------



## CustomScreen (May 3, 2007)

binki said:


> Cotton scorches at 400F so the less time you can spend there the better. You can remove the yellow with hydrogen peroxide. Just put it in a spray bottle with some water and spray it on the shirt and the yellow should go away.



You can also leave your shirts in the sun, this will remove the scortch.


----------



## 49434 (Jul 1, 2008)

Im trying out my Epson C120 with the Chromablast inks for the first time. I tried the first heat pressing of the image, and all I got was a light outline of the image. This was after the transfer printed and sat for about an hour. Do I need to press it right after it has printed?


----------



## Carline Yen (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm having a similar problem. I set my heat press at 400 degrees and I press for 30 seconds. My problem is whenever I do the hot peel some parts of my words are coming out bright and the other part is dull and coming of on the back of the peeled paper. Is my heat press too hot or do I need to turn it up. The next thing is I set my press at 400 degrees and 25 seconds and when I do my hot peel the edges comes out rough but the middle is ok. Can you please help me get this perfect.








DAGuide said:


> Eric,
> 
> The instructions I was told was to use 375 degrees F, 45 seconds with extra heavy pressure. To get the extra heavy press, a swing away press was recommended. The yellowing might be scorching the shirt or the adhesive on the paper. Try droping the temperature down, increasing the time and load up on the pressure. The white spot in the middle might be a cold spot on the heating element of your press or the platten might not be perfectly flat. (These are just guesses since I have not seen your press).
> 
> ...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Carline Yen said:


> Hi,
> I'm having a similar problem. I set my heat press at 400 degrees and I press for 30 seconds. My problem is whenever I do the hot peel some parts of my words are coming out bright and the other part is dull and coming of on the back of the peeled paper. Is my heat press too hot or do I need to turn it up. The next thing is I set my press at 400 degrees and 25 seconds and when I do my hot peel the edges comes out rough but the middle is ok. Can you please help me get this perfect.


You should check the temp of your press at various points in the middle and edges to see how much it varies across the surface.


----------

